# 

## Anulek2005

Witam

Ja "po babsku" zaczęłam planowanie łazienki od końca i wyszło mi, że gotowa zabudowa Geberitu ma mieć wysokość 100 cm (bo będzie obłożona płytkami dekoracyjnymi o wielkości 25 na 50 cm i cięcie ich nie wchodzi w grę  :oops:  ) i na dodatek przycisk ma być od góry.

No i pojawił się problem jak w tytule: Geberit H82 czy H98? Przeszukałam forum,pooglądałam rysunki techniczne Geberita, popytałam w sklepach i mam sprzeczne informacje.

Czy ktoś może mi pomóc? Dodam, że mam już wylewkę - na niej będzie stał stelaż. Poziom podłogi podniesie się tylko o grubość kleju i płytek.

Poradźcie coś proszę, bo muszę ten stelaż kupić "na dniach"   :oops:

----------


## kielo

Z tego co wiem to nie spotkałem Geberita z przyciskiem od góry,chyba że coś wyszło nowego.Natomiast jeśli chodzi o montaż to trzeba przewidzieć tak jak w tym przypadku montaż jeszcze płytek na podłodze,czyli od poziomu podłogi ma być metr,ale tutaj trzeba dołożyć jeszcze te 1.5 -2cm na klej+płytki czyli ustawić 102cm. od wylewki

----------


## Anulek2005

*kielo* - geberit ma dwa typy niższych stelaży i to z przyciskiem od góry.

Problem tkwi w tym, że stelaż razem z obudową ma mieć 100 cm, a nie sam stelaż... czyli na mój rozum od góry trzeba doliczyć płytę karton-gips + klej + płytka. To wszystko razem + stelaż 98 cm daje mi ponad 100 cm   :sad:   I kicha ...
A na rysunku technicznym stelaża H82 jest zaznaczone max. wysokość 91 cm  :Confused:  

Proszę Was - zerknijcie na swoje stelaże i powiedzcie mi co oznacza na rysunkach technicznych poziom "0"? Albo czy stelaż H112 z całkiem "włożonymi" nóżkami ma 112 cm czy więcej/mniej. Plissss ....  :Roll:  

Czy problem jest zbyt banalny żeby coś powiedzieć czy zbyt wydumany? Może jest jakiś instalator na forum, który mi pomoże?

----------


## kielo

Sory musiałem zle przeczytać

----------

